# How to create post



## hamsterlover123 (Mar 20, 2021)

So I was a bit confused on how to post! 
~I made this post for others who were confused and needed to know how to make one~
If anyone knows an easier way just tell me!



Go to home page (make sure you are logged in)

Click new posts

Click the location type icon

Choose the category you want to post on! (i clicked on small animal chat)

Click the post new thread button

it should let you make one! When you are done click create thread!

Congrats! ~You have now made a thread/post!~


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

You can make a post by clicking all the way to the topic area and clicking "post new thread" there. I think that is quicker than clicking from home page. I have the small animals on bookmark as that is the forum area of interest for me.


----------



## hamsterlover123 (Mar 20, 2021)

Knighterist said:


> You can make a post by clicking all the way to the topic area and clicking "post new thread" there. I think that is quicker than clicking from home page. I have the small animals on bookmark as that is the forum area of interest for me.


TYSM!


----------

